# SX Dave's journal



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok been meaning to start this for a while, trainings up in the air at the moment due to work but if i start this now i can log getting back on form, then the progress through my pending T-Bullets cycle.

Stats currently are 5'7, approx 12.5 stone (will confirm this) and my BF calipers say about 12%BF. Will try and get some pics up soon if the missus wil take them.

I recently cut for holiday and got some good definition which has sadly faded, as currently working away from home. So food and training is all over the place but hopefully back to normal after next week.

Normal training is 3 day split:

Mon - Chest/Bi's

Wed - Back/Tri's

Fri - Shoulders/Legs

Used to have Bi's and Tri's swapped but finding better gains this way. Also cos of the cut i was doing a lot of cardio and intend to still carry on couple of cardio sessions a week to try and keep body fat down.

Yesterdays chest and bi's session (due to working away im training back to back days, but bit of overtraining now and agains ok in my book lol)

Incline DB press

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 7 drop set 20kg x 8

Flat bench oly bar

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8 rest pause x 2

80kg x 7 rest pause x2 rest pause x 2 drop set 60kg x 4

Hammer strengh chest press

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 6 (delt/pec pain so stopped)

Seated Bicep curls (both arms same time)

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 8

17.5 x 7 dropset 12.5 x 8

Preacher Curls

Bar+20kg x 10

Bar+20kg x 8 dropset 10kg DB x (forgot reps)

Bar+20kg x 6 dropset 10kg DB x (forgot reps)


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Todays

Back and Tri's

Deadlifts

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 6

100kg x 10

Lat Pull downs

40kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 6

65kg x 8

Bent over barbell rows

60kg x 10 overhand grip

60kg x 9 underhand grip

60kg x 10 dropset Bar x 10 overhand grip

Hammer strength pulldowns

40kg per side x 16

50kg per side x 9

50kg per side x 9

Seated V-Bar rows

50kg x10

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

Incline Skull Crushers

EZ bar+20kg x 15

EZ bar+28kg x 15

EZ bar+28kg x 10

High pulley rope push downs

45kg x 6 split 4 together

45kg x 5 split 5 together

45kg x 5 split 5 together

As my first post training a sbit over the place re sets and weights as not getting in the gym much and diet but hopefully will start to smooth out next week of so. Once things are back to scratch ill start my 8 weeks T-Bullets cycle.

Hope i have bored anyone lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yesterday was a rest day with a cheat evening as was mine and the mrs 3 year anniversary since we meet. So nice steak dinner desert and a beer. With some sweets at the theatre.

This mornings training:

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] + bar

[email protected] + bar

[email protected] + bar

[email protected] Ds [email protected] Ds [email protected]

Shrug machine SS leaning lat raises

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

Shoulder press machine SS smith upright rows

[email protected] > [email protected]+bar

[email protected] > 8 @20+bar

Pretty good session as don't train well in the mornings no to far from a normal session


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice journal, good workouts and combinations.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Chris, just can't wait to get bak to my normal work routine so training and diet settle down.

Next session will b Thursday after I travel home then can hopefully line myself up for a notmal weeks training week after.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cor leg DOMS was a killer this week! normally suffer bad but this was the worst in a while, couldnt of managed much cardio even if i had the time or energy while away. Only back to normal by Thursday.

Travelled back yesterday and trained chest and bi's.

Chest

Flat bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - wasnt comfortable at full stretch for some reason

[email protected]

[email protected] Dropset [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (not enough rest) dropset [email protected] superset incline flys [email protected]

Pec dec - FST7's

Bi's

Seated DB curls both arms same time

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Dropset [email protected]

[email protected] Dropset [email protected]

Standing EZ bar curls

[email protected]+16kg

[email protected]+16kg

Cardio:

30mins brisk incline walk 4.5kph raising incline slowly to incline 8 peak.

Ended up working today after a long week and currently debaiting a workout of just chill and rest up and train tomorrow, then back into routine next week as not working away anymore.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pec dec - FST7's.....trying desperately to figure that one out? Something about top of stack to bottom perhaps???


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Fascia stretching technique 7, 7 stands for the amount of sets. It Hany Rambods training. Idea is to stretch the muscle fascia to allow growth. Think there is an article on it on here.

7 sets of 8-15 reps, 30 seconds rest between set but between sets stretch as much as pos or flex to fill the muscle with blood. Brilliant pump and really saps energy good way to finish off. Very sore today lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-training/28013-fst-7-article.html

;-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Like it! Doubt I could fit another 7 sets into my already crammed routine though!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Your hardly resting between sets anyway, dont think it would fit your current training well. But you should try it some time.

The thought of well it works for phil heath and jay cutler it can work for me would apply if it were not for mutant genetics lol But it is good to add in for a little while now and again. Intend on 8 weeks of FST-7 training while im on bullets


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

trained shoulders and legs today to line myself up for next weeks training as back home and have hockey on tuesday so train revolves around this to a degree.

Shoulders:

DB seated press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (went better than i thought it would)

[email protected] (bit of trouble getting it up on my own)

[email protected] (got a lift up to make sure i hit reps)

[email protected] Drop Set [email protected]

Seated smith machine shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]+24kg

[email protected]+28kg

[email protected]+28kg Drop Set [email protected]+20kg

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Drop Set [email protected]

Olympic bar upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB lat raises Superset with DB Front Raises (both arms same time)

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

Legs:

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (wasnt comfortable for some reason)

[email protected] (called it a day on squats wasnt comfy and didnt wanna push it)

Leg Press (feet close together)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated Calf Raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Dropset [email protected] Dropset [email protected]

Standing Calf raises

Drop Set

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Today's back and tri's workout,

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chin up's @ BW

6, 6rp+2

Wide grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bent over rows machine

[email protected]

[email protected] (was struggling for full rang of motion @40)

[email protected]

Hammer strength pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight arm pull downs*

FST-7's

Triceps:

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Close grip chest press smith machine

[email protected]+16kg

[email protected]+28kg

[email protected]+32kg Ds [email protected]+28kg Ds [email protected]+20kg

Cardio:

30 mins incline walk*

Struggled on back a bit today but pretty happy with most of the lifts and got a good pump.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Fleg

Normally in the gym for about an hour for weights plus cardio. It does take it out of me, couldnt think of doing anymore per session put it that way.

50 minutes cardio this morning. Jogging over the local nature reserve nice way to start the day.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...and you talk about my volume, that looks like a beasting session! You taking much rest between sets?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

haha back tends to be a lot as working lower back and then Lats. My lats seem to take a lot before fatigue compared to other bodyparts.

4 working sets lower back

12 working for lats +7's

6 working sets on tri's

Wouldnt normally add in the chins but want to start doing them as weak on them.

Maybe i should drop some on lats but struggle to kill them with any less, whats peoples opinions?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice workouts there, it wouldnt harm to cut some of the sets down on the lats. I rarely get doms in the lats, lats and bis are very tough muscles due to the natural human nature of lifting and carrying.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok gonna put some stats up so can track my gains with hard facts. Measured on my own with string then measured so not the most accurate but gives a good idea. Wish i still had my stats from when i first started training but lost them.

Bi's cold by my side - both 15" and cold but flexed - Both 16"

Chest standing relaxed 40.5" flexed 43.5"

Waist 32.5" measured at belly button

Thighs - Right 24.25" Left 24"

Calfs - both 15.25"

forearms - both 13"

Bodyfat 10 - 12% (not sure how true my calipers are as abs are there but only really when tensed etc)

Weight - 12st 6lb


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris sanchez said:


> Nice workouts there, it wouldnt harm to cut some of the sets down on the lats. I rarely get doms in the lats, lats and bis are very tough muscles due to the natural human nature of lifting and carrying.


thanks Chris, it takes that much to get some DOMS in my lats lol, maybe i should drop it down to 8-9 working sets. Really thinking i need to add width to my lats too.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonight's chest and bi's

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected]

Incline db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected] slow last neg

Seated hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

FST-7's pec dec

Bi's

Seated db curls*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] SS hammer curls [email protected]

Ez bar preachers*

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+12

[email protected]+12


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Fridays leg and shoulder work out:

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hack squat machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Walking db lunges

10 each leg @ 20

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected] Ds [email protected]

Shoulders: starting to fade no big weights today but pushing for reps

Seated db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+28

8bar+32 Ds [email protected]+28

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar Upright rows*

[email protected]

[email protected] ss lat raises 10kg db's

[email protected] SS lat raises 10kg db's

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Donkey raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Improved my shrug form after reading something on here the other day and hit them much harder. Bit of an up ad down workout but pretty good.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Lats are a bit sore from getting my tattoo and go karting at the weekend so decided on chest tonight. Had a really good chest sesh, best in a while and really good pump.

Incline db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ws

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected]

Flat bench oly bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flies

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

Bi's

Seated db curls

[email protected]

[email protected] + 1 negative

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez bar curls

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Havent had much time to get on here last week or so but managed to quickly update my log off my phone.

Last nights chest work out was a buzz felt massive and strong. Could really see good vasculaorty in parts I haven't before and muscle tie in's on the cable flies got me buzzing had to do another set lol. If only that pump lasted lol, wanted to push flat bench first as to add some weight to the bar but was packed in the gym last night.

If the lifts keep going this well I will start my t bullets in the next week or so as I'm now back if not better than I was before all my disrupted training.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Another lover of the famous Monday chest session I see Dave???


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

iv trained chest on a Monday for years and never really found the Monday chest club a problem but last night I really wanted a flat bench and oly bar but all 5 of them where bloody busy. Mind you it did let me push that bit harder on incline which I have been concerntrating on.

My split works around my inline hockey training. Im changing my back and chest work outs round (excluding last nights sore/bruised lats). As I play inline hockey on Tuesday's and chest doms really effects my hockey ROM but what I remember from ages again back doms from deads was worse but going to switch back for a while and see how it goes.

Legs has to be Friday as Monday would make Tuesdays hockey near impossible and Wednesday legs tend to be tired.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How come you only do 20kg on standing EZ bar curls? All of your other weights are way above me and im doing 25kg for 3sets? Not being rude mate, just curious?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

+ the weight of the bar Ben which is prob about 10kg as standard.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good point, thought there must be a reason... mine is a cheap hollow bar !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ssssshhhh...nobody has to know....


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Ha I guess difference is in the bar, I guess it's around 10kg something like that. Plus after 3 working sets on bi's I won't be lifting much. That weight and good form finishes me off lol.

Back and tri's tonight as couldn't train last night. Not favourable as legs tomorrow but hey ho got to be done.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Couldn't train Wednesday so back and tri's on Thursday.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pull ups @ BW

9

6

Pull ups seem to make my left elbow painful?

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline skull crushers/French presses?

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Rope push down SS over head tricep extensions (2 hands single DB)

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

8&35>[email protected]


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Fridays, shoulder and legs

Db shoulder press

[email protected] no rest

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] was going to drop weight but stuck with it, thought I was going to drop more reps.

Shoulder press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrug machine superset leaning side laterals

[email protected] > [email protected] WU

[email protected] > 8&10

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] drop set shrugs [email protected]

Upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats - lowering weight and pushing for 10 deep good form reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wanted to try the big 300 as the rest was fairly comfortable

[email protected] slightly shallow reps need to push heavy sooner instead of working up to it I think.

Hack squats Superset'd with seated calf raises

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

Same again

Seated calf raises drop set

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plan is for some cardio tomorrow (sunday) morning before breakfast.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

An hours cardio this morning before brekkie. Struggled through done about 8km. Light Jogging with a bit of brisk walking.

Was thinking of starting bullets after next week but iv noticed a bit of a lump behind my left nipple. Not sure if is a bit of gyno from another bullets cycle, not that I noticed at the time. Only thing I had was slightly itchy nips on the last day or so. But want to get it checked, read up and assess before starting again. It's not painful and I have only just noticed it but bit concerned a longer bullets course might not be such a good idea without better planning.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Last nights back and tri's work out

Didnt go to plan as had a major headache come on about 20 minutes in and felt really quite rough so called it a day and went home early. Still got a few good lifts in though and deads felt really good despite my hamies being tight from Sunday's cardio.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] rest pause [email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected]

Hammer strength lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] rest pause 3&100

Game over!

Gyno is still bugging me, if that's what it is. Will try an get to the doctors this week. It's feeling bigger but dunno if that's because I keep squeezing it and poking at it.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Chest, bi's threw in a bit of tri's as missed them Monday

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] really needed a spot to get the 8

[email protected]

[email protected] last rep was shallow

[email protected] Drop set [email protected] Ds [email protected]

Incline FB press

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected] bench dropped so had to stop made it a Ds with [email protected] Wasn't gonna get the 37's back up lol

[email protected] Ds [email protected] SS incline flys [email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected] 30 secs rest

[email protected] 30 secs rest

[email protected]

Ez bar skull crushers

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

Seated bicep curls

[email protected]

[email protected] rest pause [email protected]

[email protected] rest pause [email protected]

Standing Ez bar curls

[email protected]+28 + 1 slow negative.

[email protected]+28 Ds [email protected]+20

All in 60mins + 20 mins cardio treadmill.

Updated while matching away in the treadmill lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Couldn't train Friday as was at a track day at Brands Hatch all day driving so was tired after that and also had my first Xmas drink up Friday night. Dont drink often but no harm in a few beers now and again spesh this time of year seeing as I'm pretty strict nearly all year round.

Worked Saturday and sunday so no catch up on training then and working away from home today till tomorrow so maybe a bit of cardio tonight it I don't finish too late.

Also going to drop the pre-workout drinks to see if I really benefit from them or not.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^^ I'll believe it when I see it! Ha. :wink: ^^^^


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonight chest and back workout. Haven't been in the gym in a week due to me out having fun and working not so much fun. So playing catch up hence cheat and back so least in getting all the groups in this week.

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected] 30ses [email protected]

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds 7&30

[email protected] SS incline flys [email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Back

Hammer strength lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deads

[email protected] slow reps

[email protected] fast reps

[email protected] slow reps

Today was the first session in a long time without a pre work out drink. Pump didn't seem as good and motivation/focus was a bit wavey but think its just the change and having a week off any exercise. lifts where still good and felt like a pretty good work out.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, hooooooooooked!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Nope just "adjusting" lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Training been a mix up in the air last week or so.

Couldnt train Friday so went Saturday morning. I don't tend to train well in the mornings and only had 1 meal inside me but wasn't a "bad" session. Legs were aching from work so didn't continue training them.

Shoulders/legs

Seated db press

Warm up

15's and 22.5 didn't count reps [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected]

Seated smith shoulder press

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+28

[email protected]+28 DS [email protected]+20

Shrug machine SS leaning side laterals

[email protected] shrugs only

[email protected] SS [email protected]

As above

As above + 8 front raises @10kg

[email protected] shrugs only

Squats SS standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

As above

Db shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seat bi curls SS triceps rope push downs

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

Threw in a little bit of arms.

Still without pre workout drinks too.

Missed Monday's training due to work, couldn't catch up last night as traffic was gridlock and couldn't get to the gym. Hoping I can train tonight as mentally I'm struggling with being out of routine and not training enough. Cardio has slipped too.

Got my "gyno" checked GP said its probably a cyst. Mentioned gyno and he said I'd have breast if I had it, he didn't feel me with confidence tbh. got to go for an ultrasound anyway.

Was thinking of starting bullets to make the most of time off work, training more and extra food over Xmas but unsure till the nipple lump is confirmed.

Anyway waffle over lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Chest and back workout, not the best combo but will get all groups in this week this way

Chest

Flat bench oly bar

WU bar, 50, 80

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

7&37.5

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

Back

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer strength pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

V-bar pull downs

[email protected] Ds [email protected] Ds [email protected]

Energy really faded come back was thinking of alternating chest ad back exercises but my ego wanted a good chest session.

Still off the pre workout drinks and going good. Don't think lifts are suffering. Just have to try harder to keep intensity but still think this is a bit of a comparison and somewhat in my head. Pump doesn't seem To be less either.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good on ya, thats some big exercises to do all in the same session, not surprised your energy faded


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Mark, it was a killer session but loved it.

Seated db shoulder press

[email protected] [email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

Couldn't find 40's so 42.5's

[email protected] with a spot (PB I think)

Failed to get 37.5's up on my own not enough rest.

[email protected] with a spot DS [email protected]

Seated smith shoulder press

[email protected]+bar WU

[email protected]+bar

7 1/[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar DS [email protected]+bar

Shrug machine SS side laterals

[email protected]

[email protected] (PB) SS [email protected] delts are smoked

As above

[email protected] SS [email protected]

Db shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extensions SS ham curls SS standing calf raises

10reps each

1 set rest 2 sets non stop

Struggling with squats lately, bottom of the rep really pulls on the tops of my quads and lower mid section. Not sure if it my body, form or what. It's not major but A bit off putting.

Also squatting with another guy who had great form at 60kg and continues to throw on 20 plates a side every set up to 180 and form just slipped away till his quads couldn't have been going below 45 degrees. When I said go deep he said it hurt his knees?? Ego lifting somewhat I think. Needless to say I was happy with my 100kg deep reps lol. Not great number but felt like I was getting more out of it.

Also jumped on the scales for the mcff award and I seem to be 2lb up in a month of lean gains!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Been up the hospital most of the day, and its confirmed i have gyno. 16mm x 12mm lump.I wasnt 100% happy with everything the doctor said as apparently protien shakes can have hormone in them as people that only take shakes have come with these problems...... He said that it was due to pro hormone use even though my last course was 6 months+ and only noticed lump 5-6 weeks. Apparently gyno can take months to develop after pro hormone use? Iv sent extreme a msg with a few questions but unsure on what ill do in the future re T-Bullets etc as guessing im gyno prone?

All this is despite me going to the GP saying think iv got gyno and him telling me no its nothing of the sort! I really want to go and punch him in the face for basically being patronising and telling me im being stupid!

So im guessing my longer bullets cycle is now off the cards and that now ill have to re think what im gonna do. Got some new unopened bullets going to waste now lol.

Ill update Mondays back and tris workout from my phone in a sec.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] up

[email protected]

[email protected] rest pause

[email protected]

Tried partials for the 1st time

10 partials @60 didn't like the ROM

Bent over barbell rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

V-bar pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith close grip bench press

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Rope push downs

[email protected] stiff pulley others were busy

[email protected]

[email protected]

Abs

Leg raises

15, 14, 12

Kneeling Rope crunches

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Been up the hospital most of the day, and its confirmed i have gyno. 16mm x 12mm lump.I wasnt 100% happy with everything the doctor said as apparently protien shakes can have hormone in them as people that only take shakes have come with these problems...... He said that it was due to pro hormone use even though my last course was 6 months+ and only noticed lump 5-6 weeks. Apparently gyno can take months to develop after pro hormone use? Iv sent extreme a msg with a few questions but unsure on what ill do in the future re T-Bullets etc as guessing im gyno prone?
> 
> All this is despite me going to the GP saying think iv got gyno and him telling me no its nothing of the sort! I really want to go and punch him in the face for basically being patronising and telling me im being stupid!
> 
> ...


I've got little time for the majority of GP's, google seems the best best when it comes to diagnoses! Anyway, sorry to hear the news. What's the next step?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Iv had so much grief with gp's. Iv gone private to get my sinus's sorted as GP was useless!

As for the next step, I'm not sure. Still waiting for extreme to reply to my message. Although he has been on here?

Chest and bi's tonight anyway.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

It's not a massive lump but nipple is clearly puffy now wasn't on those pics about a month after bullets.

Last post wasn't as clear as it should have been last bullets cycle was 6 months plus ago it was 4 weeks bullet 4 weeks reload.

I might try put a pic up but not sure if it would notice.

Currently speaking with Doug about it and possible solutions. Must say his been very helpful but then we all know that anyway.

Missus ain't happy about it and not sure if she will b happy with the possible Arimidex solution. It's all a bit of a head f*ck as wasn't expecting it. But it could be worse I guess.

This is all off my phone so please excuse spelling nonsense etc lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Enough to put you off ever dabbling Fleg?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thing is fleg I did check mine during and after the bullets and nothing then one day ages after though "aw what's that".

I didn't expect it specially so long after but it is part of pro hormones etc. I had fair knowledge iv been reading about aas etc for years but still shows there is plenty to learn, experience be it good or bad. Hopefully can get the lump down if not gone and then should I dabble again I'll be better prepared. Although it is a bit of a wake up call. Thank god I didnt just go and jab 500mg of test e all them years ago when I started looking into it lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i didnt take offence Fleg i know what your saying. Id say if you noticed a change then its obvious, no change nothing to worry about to a degree anyway. I just shocked to have effect so long after etc.

Definatly an AI in the future, just shows that bullets are strong and do work.

Brilliant chest session last night. Heaviest incline DB's iv pushed and a good flat bench considering the heavy incline so was well chuffed.

Will update from my phone in a sec.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db flies

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Standing EZ bar curls

Neutral grip SS hammer close grip

5 - [email protected]+bar

6 - [email protected]+bar

Neutral grip only

[email protected]+bar

Really good session, 55mins job done!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's where I should be on my chest exercises by now!

Did you say you've got a spot Dave?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I grab the odd spot but thats mainly to get shoulder DB's up on heavy sets rather than helping with reps. 99% of its is all on me own.

It does mean that i dont always get that last rep out or take the edge off lifts as getting weights up myself etc. But iv learnt how much i can do and oftern have a very slow last rep that i struggle to get out. Like i said in one of your threads i think it in your approach to it, i dont think i suffer to much being on my own. Trained alone for about 3.5 years now with only one inccident where i couldnt get the rep out and had to call for help lol, decline bench is a b*tch lol.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Some good weights there Dave, sorry to hear about the gyno mate,it would be good if you could keep an update on treatment and outcome of your situation,im trying to learn as much as i can on this subject and i havent seen a first hand account of someone having it and giving details on treatment ETC.

It could help others in your position and give others a heads up on the details.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers scotty, I will update on The gyno as I go.

Iv chatted with Doug and he said he thinks it would be progesterone gyno and said Arimidex should help, taking a tablet ever 2-3 days.

I need to source Amiridex which will lower estrogen and should reduce the lump and hopefully rid it completely. It's not a major lump and not really visible except for the slightly puffy nipple but would rather get rid.

Oh and still all without pre workout stim/pump drinks and lifting well. I think pump and vascilarity is slightly less and focus is "different" but def training just as well without them.

How longs it been now Dorsey? Lol I'm going to have a session with soon and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not long enough!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll stay clear to prove I'm not hooked till you give the go a head dorsey ok lol.

Haha u ok there Fleg.....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dve, you do that FTS7's thingy or whatever you call it all at the same weight? Just heading there now so might give it a whirl to finish me off!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

What you training bud?

Aim for 10-15 reps heavy as pos drop the weight to keep the rep range. Just make sure it's isolation work and stretch and drink between sets 30-45second rest.

Sorry went into auto pilot lol drop the weight if need to keep rep range.

Go kill it mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained back/bi/abs & chest/shoulder/tri all in one as missing a sesh on Xmas Eve.

Didn't get your reply till after I'd finished, did it on peck deck. Moved weight around; started at 60 for a couple of sets, down to 52.5, then 45 before going back up to 52.5 for the last but didn't keep reps constant, varied between 8-12 I think with about 30 secs between sets where I stretched the chest right out with hands in small of back. So, maybe not quite as it should of been but felt it all the same!

Oh and dropped a shot of Xplode before training too, naughty naughty! Not sure if it helped with routine that much but can certainly feel it now. Bought it over the counter just before starting, are you supposed to take it like half an hour before or something?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

fair play mate thats a killer session, you shouldnt be able to up the weight on fst7's but you got the idea. they say to also tense/flex the muscle so i pop out a few sly poses lol. It is a good finisher. Xplode!!!!! very naughty tut tut mate lol.

Legs and shoulders for me today. Got to train earlyier as day off and busy this evening so trying to get a few meals down before training.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe it was the Xplode kicking in, just felt like I could up it again slightly to smash one last bad-ass set out! Live for the kinda pain!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yesterday's shoulder and legs

Shoulders:

Seated db shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

Failed to get 42.5's up should of got a spot to help lift'em

[email protected]

[email protected] with a spot

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Standing barbell press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Upright rows oly bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

Legs:

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated leg press (normally plate loaded 45 degree sort)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] full stack.

This must be in lb or something lol as was pretty easy but that would make 180kg? Which I'm guessing felt about right. Won't bother with that again.

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Waking lunges

10 per leg @20 DB's

Roman chair leg raises SS rope crunches

12 - 12

10 - 10

10 - 10

Seat calf raises

[email protected]

Drop set 12 [email protected]

60,45,30.

Leg ext SS leg curls

10 slow reps @25 for both.

I need to push the 42.5's earlier and push to get them up on my own but it will get there. Also need to start adding weight on my squats as its not moving much.

New years goal is to really increase the big 3 and shoulder press.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I can get 37.5 up fine, missing a 40kg db so it's 42's and I'm just struggling. Think I also need to bite the bullet and push working sets sooner but I did think my working set would have been 37 in this case as was training earlier and with less food which I normally struggle with.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yesterday's back and tri's

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] grip was shot

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer strength pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tri's

Smith machine

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Rope push downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yesterdays chest and shoulders

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Flat bench

[email protected]

6 RP 2 @90

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Hammer strength press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shoulders

Seated smith press

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Lat raises SS front raises

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected] SS reverse flys [email protected]

[email protected] SS ". ". [email protected]

Upright rows SS DB shrugs

[email protected] - [email protected]

As above.

Thinking of changing my splits so I hit legs in there own but sticking to 3 days a week.

Legs later today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Only just noticed you do chest and shoulders together like me. A ready-made spot, shame you live over 2 hrs away!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont normally mate, but i may do in future once i change my splits around. normally shoulders and legs. But id still happily spot ya, come down my gym you'll love it

Might try

Back and traps

Chest and delts

legs and arms

that way legs get a better work out arms will only get a couple of sets each. But im still weighing up the options


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not far off mine:

Legs

Back/bi/abs

Chest/delts/traps/tri

You fancy coming to the Expo in Brum next year dude? Gonna train with Fleg over at Temple gym, think he's down for the wkd on a VIP ticket.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Iv looked at the expo, missus wasn't really interested but I'd like to go. I'll let you know, would be good to meet and train with a few people off of here.

You going both days or just the one?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

45 secs rest

[email protected]

Plate loaded leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats (haven't done these in a long time!)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] didn't want to push to much.

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Donkey calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls SS leg extensions

Both [email protected]

Both [email protected]

Arms:

Seated bicep DB curls

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

5 or [email protected] DS [email protected]

Standing EZ curls

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Preacher curls

[email protected]+bar

Smith machine skull crushers

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Rope push downs

Drop set

8 reps and drop

55, 45, 35, 25, 15

In a bit longer today but was quiet and made the most of it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll prob just go on the Sat to be honest. Wanted to go last year but she was up the stick and the baby show was on next door so no prizes for guessing where I ended up! Walking back to the car with every baby-gadget known to man under my arm was hard work enough, which was then made even worse when I kept bumping into lads carrying sh1t loads of Expo samples under theirs!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I def want to go, I did want to go last year too. I'll maybe look at coming up for the day at least. But I don't think the missus will come and most of my mates wouldn't spare the time or money for a bodybuilding expo so could a loner for the day lol.

I bet the baby expo was loads more fun Dorsey!

Hopefully training tomorrow as been away for new years. Think it will be at the mrs new gym as an expensive guest pass, as mine will be closed by the time I get home from being away.

Wrote the mrs a little 2 day split with some cardio days as she has started the gym again. She is now officially my personal trainer project lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Back and bi's last night instead of back and tri's as chest tonight and didn't want to limit presses tonight.

Back:

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] > 5partials @60 > 5partials @40

Bent over row plate loaded machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated DB curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Ez preacher curls

[email protected]+bar

Bicep curl machine alternate arms SS

[email protected] left right no rest

[email protected] left right

Cardio:

Incline walk 25mins

Currently cutting carbs and cals a bit to loose some of the Xmas weight and adding cardio after training and will throw in the odd extra cardio day when I can. Aim is to get them abs back and continue lean gains after that. Should be back on track by end of jan middle of feb.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Currently doing my cardio so thought I'd pass the time by updating this.

Really good tonight, lifts are pretty much improving each week and strength is better.

Chest and tri's

Incline DB press

Warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Working sets

[email protected]

[email protected] slow getting them up on my own but squeezed them up as got good reps surprisingly.

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Flat bench press

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected] shallow reps last set

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope push downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

All in 40mins followed by

25mins incline walk

Tricep were shot from chest but knocked them out quickly with little rest.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Incline DB's are great compared to flat bench mate. Suppose you're pre-exhausting though...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah it's fatigue, im due to bench press first soon to compare old weights. Should hopefully hit 100k ok which has always been a 1 set wonder for me. My incline press wasn't really increasing putting it second and my bench was stale so changing up has worked well on reflection.

Tris are so much harder on a pressing day too! Forgot how hard that was lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers fleg yep was a real good work out. Must have been good I can normally dip with a 20 plate for reps so was a dam good session. Knew on my BW warm up that was all I was gonna get.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Iv just bit the bullet and booked in to see Neale Cranwell (he was recommend by a bloke that works at my gym and used him for prep in 2009) next week to what "could" be possible with regards to competing etc. Iv been um-ing and ar-ing for ages so just wanna see what he has to say then i can know if anything decent is out of reach and go back to just training and stop thinking what if.

Thing is think iv shot my self in the foot as i believe T-bullets stop me from competing as a natural and gear isnt really an option.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

No particular date I did joke at the Kent classic is be on stage next year. It's an open book to be honest I'm not sure if I have what it takes but at least I'll have a better idea once iv spoken to Neale.

Give me another week to drop the Xmas binge get a bit of definition and I'll try get someone to take a picture.

As for gear mrs and family wouldn't be happy about it, so it's pretty much out of the question. Bullets are even out the window now according to the mrs after the gyno flare up.

Currently sorting meds to reduce the gyno. Haven't mentioned it in a while.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

For that chest/squat/deads ratio of 3/4/5 you seem to be benching 90, squatting 100 & deading 120 for reps of 8. So, if we were to take the lower part of your body as the leading factor you should really only be benching 75, squatting 100 & deading 125 - so quite clearly your upper body is further ahead than the lower half - would you agree? If you wanted to bring the lower in line with the top you'd be benching 90, squatting 120 & deading 150, all for equal reps.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Dorsey, I'd say lift wise lower is slightly behind feel like I should lift more but find squats and deads a killer when the weight gets bigger. Leg press better I think.

But to look at my legs are a fair size and I'd say in proportion? I had big legs due to hockey so never trained them when I started weights an guess iv tipped the balance te other way over the years.

Going to push myself on squats tonight I should be able to push 120 I have done before but wasn't happy with form etc. aim is to set the bench mark ok squats and deads and add weight each week. Been meaning to for the last couple of sessions!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Saying that though mate, there will be plenty out there who don't like equations of this sort in the slightest but I find it useful to see if a particular area is perhaps lagging slightly.

They also say you should be able to bench 1.5 BW then use the same 3/4/5 ratio to work out the other figures. I weigh just over 83kg so going by that I should be able to bench about 125! Dunno if thats for reps or 1RM but either way it's [email protected]! Still, I do like the idea of the 3/4/5 thingy...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...and yeah, you do seem in good proportion which is why many wouldn't like to consider such figures....

Still, something to aim for perhaps.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the formulas ratios etc are ok to be used loosely but like ya say can be helpful. If it give me a reason to push more not that I needed one it's worth it.

The 1.5 BW bench must be 1rep max! I weight about the same as you all be it A LOT shorter lol I am basically a midget compared to you and I couldn't bench that much for reps, maybe 1 rep max but iv never tried dropping below 5-6 reps for anything in years.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Done an hours walking yesterday at work as didn't have much on wasn't super quick but fairly brisk, gotta shift that Xmas pud at every opertinity lol.

Last nights shoulders and legs.

Shoulders

WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Working set

[email protected] so slow getting the up killed reps

[email protected]

[email protected] Ds [email protected] Ds [email protected]

Seated smith press

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar DS [email protected]+bar

Shrug machine SS leaning laterals

[email protected] > [email protected] WU

[email protected]>[email protected]

[email protected] > [email protected]

[email protected]

Upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] more in the tank but short on time

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Leg ext SS Ham curls SS standing calf raises

10 reps each no rest twice round.

Was running a bit short on time.

Struggled tonight was really looking forward to training but couldn't get in the grove weights felt heavy, had to jump in and train with a few people on stuff. Not a bad session but not a great one.

Squats and leg press was ok, setting my squat bench mark as 110, was happy with form and depth so just going to try work up from there.

Also squatted bare foot, was ok found myself trying to dig my toes into the mate and got a few funny looks for walking round the gym in my socks looking for plates but think bare foot made an improvement.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I'm far forward when squatting weight does go through my heal but also a far bit through the ball

Of my foot. I think I was pushing my toes in for grip or to steady myself? Never noticed in trainers before? It did feel better think I need to try film my squats and access it. Always used to be fine but not happy with them the last month or so. not sure what's changed.

Not much work on and was waiting in info so went out for a stroll lol. Same again this morning waitig on others to work before I can start my work so 2 hours strolling round London lol guess its all fat burning. But my legs are slightly sore today so nothing strenuous.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Ordered some more supps from extreme the other day bulk buying lol. Stacked with some that I still had left over.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Trained chest and a bit of arms yesterday with an old gym buddy from about 4-5 years ago.

He was always way above me in upped body, I was better at legs but he does have a bow'd shin bone lol.

But today I lifted heavier and more reps, how times have changed his been on-off training etc but showed my constant work has paid off. Going to grab the odd work out together now and again.

Didn't count set or reps that much but was about 9-10 working sets for chest all heavy for good reps. Couple of heavy sets on tri and bi's as we still had loads to catch up on.

back only tonight and some cardio.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Last nights back and cardio

Really not happy about deads! Thinking of dropping right back and adding couple of kg a week?

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected]

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] dunno what happen just had nothing left?

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Seat v bar rows

[email protected] ROM was a bit shallow

[email protected] handles digging I'm stomach lol

[email protected]

Abs

Roman chair leg raises

15,15,12

Rope crunches

3 x 10 15secs between sets

Sit up bench flat back high legs

12 1min rest 12 reps

Cardio 30mins incline walk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

just a thought, why not try

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

should give you enough energy to do your heavy sets


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What you not happy with mate, poundage you're lifting or form in general?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thing is mark the first 120 was ok hard work but got it out ok then just crashed on the 2nd and thought I'd have got at least 6-7 out.

Mainly poundage Dorsey, I'm pretty happy with form, just seem to burn out quickly. Other weights are going up on all exercises and feeling stronger but deads and squats are stale. Think I need to be more methodical in my approach.

Think it's become a mental thing now too so need a new view on it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cal would have an insight on this i'm sure - prob to drop weight back and increase again slowly.

For me, I like to bump up the weight from the off for a few weeks, hit less reps, then drop back to where I was originally + a small increment and see if i've overcome plateau.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Last weeks deads were

[email protected]

[email protected]

So would have thought id have got more reps out this week?

I'm going to lower weight for squats (done this last week on) and deads down to 113kg for both and add weight each week aiming at reps of 10 for 3 sets. Will see how that goes.

That way I should be Setting PB's in both in about 4-5 weeks. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

working from home today so 50mins cardio on an empty stomach this morning, will train Chest and a bit more cardio tonight.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

whats your main cardio dave is it incline walking


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

If I'm in the gym yep brisk incline walk if its from home brisk walk over the local nature reserve got a few gradient changes but nothing major.

Also started roller hockey training once a week again after December off.

Also tonight's training - currently pounding the treadmill incline 5, 5.5kph. My little legs can't walk any faster lol.

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

7 rest pause [email protected] massive PB Could maybe of got 8 no rest but no spot

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]'s warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] SS incline flys [email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

Seated db bicep curl

[email protected]

[email protected]

6 rest pause [email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez curls

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Cardio:

25mins incline walk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great benching as always dude and congrats on the PB!

You gone back on Xplode yet?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers bud pressing has really improved last couple of months! Now just to bring deads and squats up. Think doing DB's first in chest has helped bring my bench up never hit 100+ for more that a set on flat bench.

Stayed off the pre work out stims had a few on liquid fury though and must say its pretty good stuff.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well,[email protected] PB was also a PB never lifter over 100kg but

7 straight reps @105 PB but made it rest pause to get the extra rep could maybe have done it without the rest but couldn't risk it without a spot.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Shoulders and legs from Friday night. Will update about my session with Neale cranwell later today when I have more time as workouts are just copy and paste off my phone.

Shoulders

Seated DB shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shoulder was sore so backed down weight slight pain continued so tried light machine press

Shoulder press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pain was ok but thought best to leave it for delts.

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] behind back SS [email protected] front

[email protected]

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Knee was Seriously grating on last set so called it a day.

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]@60 DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10mins cardio.

Squats was an improvement which is what I was after just want to keep adding each week be it reps or weight.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyway, met with Neale cranwell Saturday to go over a few things about maybe competing, diets, lagging body parts etc. without boring anyway basically changing my 3 day split to 4, going to keep cardio up and introduce HIIT too.

Have a diet plan but due to my work not sure how well I can keep to it as it means carrying a lot of food with me throughout the day and I have to carry tools PPE etc and move around a lot. But will probably take what I can from it the best I can. 3250cals a day.

Body fat is 15.5%, would like to drop this slightly.

No body parts are particularly lagging but said I should try more lateral raises and hit each delt head separately in my workout. 4 day split will let me hit each muscle group more.

Said competing is an option if I'm not put off by the commitment and what's needed, which I'm not but I have a hectic life as it is ,being out the house 10-11 hours a day for work, house to keep, family and partner to spend time with plus training and relaxing. So going to think things over for a while get into the new diet and training see how things go then see what happens. Looking at a few federations and shows etc.

All in all got a fair bit from the hour or so.

Also go some Lonsdale boxing/lifting boots as found some cheap today in sports direct between jobs. Want some Otomix boots but they are expensive an this saves me a few quid and if I like them I'll treat myself to a pair of Otomix at bodypower


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Treat yourself to a 6-pack bag next dude, best toy I ever got!

Nice post by the way. How's your misses gonna feel about you spending another session in the gym on top of everything else? Mine's getting a tad p*ssed with it all at times I think, must be careful not to let cooking & training take over what's really important.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought about them bag but does it have much space to carry other stuff? I have a large rucksack that I use which fits my tupperware and tools in ok but can be a squeeze sometimes.

Missus was surprisingly ok, she has joined a gym too and wants to go 3-4 times a week so hopefully will still work out ok. But time is always tight no matter how little I train. Plus like you say training and cooking isn't the be all and end all there is other important stuff.

Think the 12-14 weeks comp prep would drive the missus mad plus I'm up at about 6 for work now prep I'd be up at 5:15 for cardio 5 days a week could be the death of me!

It's like training and diet to compete, grow the most and all that would be great but I also have a life and the 2 need to balance. My set up doesn't allow for the best training and food prep/eating but do the best I can with what I have while keeping that balance which is better than the average joe I guess.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A mate of mine is in tip top condition and I asked him about competing the other day, said he wouldn't want to put himself through the prep so can defo see where you're coming from. I'm pretty strict but I'm not sure I could do it, especially with having a family.

Just took a pic of my bag, will upload it via Tapatalk in a min...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got the 3 tier one so it's basically got room for 3 tupperware which are provided. On top of that you can see the lid open, that's space for pills etc plus room in the flap for your book or whatever. Down the sides of the pills are where the two ice packs go (the white thing that says 6 pack fitness on it!!). Then on each side there's room for two shakers along with cutlery. I've got my Fury & post shake on the left then my WO drink, chalk and a few other small bits on the right.

There's a 5 tier one available too I think so you'd have even more room in that.

It has turned me into an even more unsociable git than I was already though as now I don't have to use the fridge downstairs I barely leave the office now. Once I start p*ssing out the window I'll be all set!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

That does look pretty cool, not sure I'd fit what else I need in the side pockets though? just a pain with what else I have to carry as I move from site to site everyday so have to carry everything everyday pretty much.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

SX Dave said:


> That does look pretty cool, not sure I'd fit what else I need in the side pockets though? just a pain with what else I have to carry as I move from site to site everyday so have to carry everything everyday pretty much.


The 5 meal bag is a lot bigger than the 3 meal bag and the side compartments are taller so your going to be able to fit more in them. I've got the 3 meal bag and its suiting me fine but it does sound like you may have much more to be carrying round.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i can get a box of carrier bags from work free of charge ......


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i think its a great piece of kit personally but ive got an old record bag which i use with tuppweware mainly, i do like the fact it keeps everything cool though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how will you split workouts dave will do mon/tues then thurs/fri and the rest off?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What delt exercises did he suggest then?

I'd also be interested to see the diet he's put in place for you too of you get a mo.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll look in to the dimensions of the bag when I actually have time to get on the computer, time is a hard thing to find lately.

Training will probably be close to what it is now with the extra 4th session fitting in where I can squeeze it.

Mon - back

Tues- hockey training

Weds- chest

Thurs - maybe session

Fri - legs

Sat - sun maybe session

Delt exercises where lat raises 1st to help cap my shoulders and lat raises last to really fatigue the muscle. Don't worry about big heavy presses so much, still press but nobody knows what I'm lifting when they look at me lol. Also hit each delt head separately.

I'm still playing around with what I'll do for shoulders, and also my amount of sets for others as instinct is telling me to do more but not sure if I will benefit from more sets?

I'll post diets up in a sec, got to copy and paste from my email and on my phone ATM.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Diet:

off season diet plan 3250kcal:

>

> wake at 7am :

> 5g glutamin 5g BCAA.

> Wait 10min

>

> meal 1 - 8am- 60g oats,( soak in hot water overnight to absorb properly) 1

> scoop whey protein. Banana. cup of egg whites blended together and drunk

>

> meal 2 -60g (raw) basmati rice 200g (raw) grilled chicken breast ,salad.1tbs

> udo oil

>

> meal 3 - 200g grilled salmon ,large sweet potato,

>

> meal 4 -60g basmati rice 200g grilled chicken breast ,salad.1tbs udo oil

>

> before workout: 1 serve pre workout drink, 5g glutamine, 5g BCAA

> Wait 10 mins then 40g isolate

>

> post workout meal 5:

> 1 serve TTP by NrgFuel

>

> meal 6- 200g lean beef mince with 60g brown or basmati rice, green veg/salad

> *if bloated or carb sensitive, no rice, just green veg/salad at this meal

>

> meal 7- 1cup eggwhites, 1scoop whey 1tbs udo oil.

>

> Middle of night- if wake up....2 scoops whey protein, 1 spoon udo oil

>

> B4 bed

> 5g glutamine, 5g arginine, 5g leucine, ZMA

> 100mcg co Q10

>

> every sunday ,one cheat meal , chinese,thai food or nando's. Etc

>

This is what I was sent over was lots of other supplement advice, cardio bits etc but don't want to paste it all as Neale took his paid time to send it all and wouldn't want to give it out freely as its his job.

Few changes I have to make due to practicality, as said a few posts ago training and diet need to fit in my life not the other way round. I'd say I'm obsessive but with a fair balance lol.

Struggled with oats this morning was like cement so need to look at that. Also no udos oil atm. Will change meats around to keep it interesting. But generally pretty close to what's been given. Thinking of getting some liquid egg whites too and that amount of food first thing is impossible for me for quantity and time I have to eat it. Didn even think about eggs this morning.

Anyway hope I haven't bored ya typing this out on my commute to work. Any questions, advise etc fire away.

Oh and a pic of my now boots loved training in them last night and 3 sets of 120kg dead lifts woo!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Last nights back session;

Back

Pull ups body weight while waiting for a bar 2 sets of 5 warm up

Deads,

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bent over single DB row

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer strength pull downs

1 arm at a time

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

18mins cardio HIIT on the treadmill


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good deads bud must be those boots=-) diet looks very sensible and strict, interesting on the bcaa first thing too and also bcaa then a pre workout shake!and then a recommended post workout drink, whats the 100mcg co q10 dave?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I have taken bcaa's on waking and before and after training before, im not buying into loads and loads of supps.

I normally take kr evo, multi vit, vit c, milk thistle, fish oil anyway so will probably just add BCAA's as have some laying about, Udo's oil throughout the day maybe lucian as read about that recently. I dont know what 100mcg co q10 and i havent asked yet. I know all these things are proven to help but my question is how much? and at what price? Ill supplement to a degree but it can be expensive and iv done pretty well so far on shakes and multi vits lol.

Ill stick to my liquid fury pre work out and B&R for after training.

Diet is strict but isnt far off what i was eating anyway, but i will change meats as there is no way i can eat the same thing everyday. But will keep pretty tight to the diet, will see how it goes. weights of the food also wasnt far off what i was doing by eye or feel so happy with what iv been doing by instinct for years lol. I dont want to weigh every meal etc so will vary but as said before its all about balance in my book.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i take the bcaa before and after workout six caps mainly 4.5g before and after i take centrum sport vit and thistle and fish oil once a day, cant be a bad thing to have a few b4 bed either, i also take the reflex zma before bed but using reload currently , and yes you gotta see how much its costs overall it can get really expensive, i ve been out to try hmb and that cost me 20 quid for 120 caps, ive heard and read leucine is a good supplement b4 bedtime, im always adding in cheap l-glutamine t my b4 bed shake, its just interesting to see what dorse has got from neil and yourself via neale really interesting on this udos thing tooo as it keeps coming up, is it a mixture of three types of omegas??


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

CoQ10 generates energy in the form of ATP, mostly used for heart problems and people that take statins. Oh and good for gum probs


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Must have missed your post early this morning dude. Will take a proper read over everything tomorrow but all seems good. Can also appreciate you not wanting to share all the trade sectets!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Missed these Since my last for some reason.

Boots are better and squares last night felt more confident and more pressure through my heels, although I still think I'm too far forward which may be hindering the weight? My feet are a 7 Fleg pretty small I guess.

As for competing unsure at the moment, look what shows would be close to me in what federations etc. think I could just make classic class due to weight but lots of people for that so could be crowded? I'm not in a rush going to have a few month on newish diet and training and see how I progress.

Will update last 2 workouts in a sec.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Wednesday's chest and arms

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected] grip wasn't right

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Think bar was a bit bent as was moving about during lifts

Incline DB press

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] SS inc flys [email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Trained arms with another guy so didn't write reps and weights down after first exercise.

Seated db curls

[email protected]

[email protected] long last negative.

[email protected]

Hi cable curls

3 sets

Single arm bicep curl machine

3 sets

Tricep rope push downs

3 sets

Tricep kick backs

3 sets

Cardio

25mins HIIT on the treadmill.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thursday's legs

Legs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hack squat machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension SS Ham curl

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

Standing calf raises drop set 10 reps

125, 100 70 50

Friday rest day

Sat shoulders maybe bit of arms and some cardio. Will be at the missus gym so swim sauna etc too make a day of it lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Didn't train Sat have come down with a cold!

Had a little shoulder session at the missius gym on Sunday, but was really weak so just played around with a few different exercises. Then tried a bit of cardio but wasn't worth doing so called it a day had a sauna, steam and jacuzzi to relax.

Probably skip training tonight and rest up.

Tried my new diet brekkie today and blending is the way forward! 60g oats, banana, whey and cup of egg whites done in less than a minute!

Need to buy some LEW's as currently using whole eggs but dunno if it would make much difference.

Also picked up an Udo's oil alternative as couldn't get any local.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Back training after a week off with a bit of a cold and to be fair a break did me good. Keen to get back lifting again. So much so that I planned to lift same weights as last time but 120 deads felt so good pushed for 130. Against my small poundage gains each week that I started but was my first session back and felt good. Back to the plan from now on.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Hammer strength pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bent over rows machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

15mins cardio bit of HIIT but didn't wanna push to hard.

Back in again tomorrow!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

3 working sets for deads 

Boots are the nuts! Plus they are great for driving in, can really toe and heal well in them and feel the pedals well. I'll be wearing them to my next track day lol I'm a petrol head as well as a gym bod if you hadn't guessed lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

any progress pics mate ... keep up the good work


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

No recent pics but I really should throw some up. Will try and sort them soon.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh and got my ticket for body power the other day


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Just the Saturday, gonna drive up and back in the day. Missus said she will come too! She can help me grab more freebies that way...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonight's work out.

Chest and a bit of shoulders. Out of sync cos of being sick and a week off. Was just playing about with shoulders as trying to sort a new routine trying to find exercises and weights I want to use will have it nailed in a couple of weeks.

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Incline db's

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

[email protected] SS inc flys [email protected]

Wrist has been hurting on bar presses last 2 times? Will have to keep and eye on it maybe change to db's for a while?

Straight arm pec dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

Side laterals

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated side laterals

[email protected]

Bent over rear delt raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front DB raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

20mins HIIT cardio

Back in Sunday for legs then maybe a bit of arms with a gym buddy.

Back to normal splits next week hopefully.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

totted my weigh ins together, they are on different scales and different time of the day but give an overall view of the last 4 months or so.

16/9/11 - 11 stone 10lb - 14.5% BF machine tested so probably slightly off, think i was slightly leaner than i am now. Was cutting for holidays

4/11/11 - 12 stone 5lb

15/11/11 - 12 stone 6lb

17/12/11 - 12 stone 8lb - Pre MCFF challange

30/12/11 - 13 stone 3lb - Post MCFF challange

27/1/12 - 12 stone 11lb - 15% BF 2 weeks ago done with calipers by a personal trainer

Im about same condition as pre MCFF challange so guess the 2 week bulk could have paid off.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good Dave!! Gd to see ur doing well wiv ur routine!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sundays legs and arm session

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

Knee is really clicking, not painful but quite loud. Happened last few weeks so easing off squats

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Knee seem ok on front squats

First time at SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

Walking DB lunges

8each leg at 15

8each leg at 15

Leg ext SS ham curl

2 sets no rest

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bi's an tris supersetted

4 sets all different exercises was struggling for time and focus! gym was quiet had shitty 80's disco playing not the best session. Back in the groove tomorrow better week next week!

Tonight gonna hit back and some cardio.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.513318,-0.096579


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Back

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Bent over row machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar row

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer strength pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Couldn't even get a bar for deads the whole session! Never seen the gym so busy in the 3 odd years iv trained there. Monday chest club was well and truly taking over!

On a plus note skipping deads saved loads of energy and flew through the work out all done in 30mins and lats were pumped and shot.

Gyms also got some chains in that everyone's going mad on, so once the rush dies down in a few weeks might have a play with them.

21mins HIIT 5 mins walk

In and out the gym in an hour not bad.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Really need to pin down a constant shoulder routine and stick to it as been playing about last few weeks.

Shoulders,

Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated DB shoulder press

tony freeman style 5,4,3,2,1 alternate arms. worked up in weight to get used to it.

5kg

10kg

12.5kg

15kg had to rest pause after 5,4,3 reps

Muscle burn is massive training like this. Light weight but the time under tension is a major factor.

Seated rear delt raises/shrugs???

Dunno how to explain this one or the proper name. Arms hold db's close to floor then raise up and out till elbows are at shoulder level, hand below elbows.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrug machine SS front raises

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs SS lat raises

[email protected] SS 10 with 2x10kg plates

[email protected] SS 10 with 2x10kg plates

[email protected]

Rear pec dec

[email protected]

Hockey training afterwards for cardio


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, are you a fan of the whole TUT thing then mate? Gonna give it a try myself on Sat, cant wait to see what weight I end up having to use!!

PS reverse fly's?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I liked it, really felt the burn and pump. Just hard to compare to a "normal" work out.

Think I'll give it a few more goes. Thinking maybe mixing some TUT sets alongside some heavy?

Reverse flys for the unknown exercise? Is it still a fly if I don't extend my lower arm? Basically not extending the lower arm allows for extra weight.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Quickly Put this together while skiving at work. What's peoples

Opinions?

It's not too far off what I do now, but trying to add in some time under tension training as well.

Training would be over 4 day split. thinking maybe,

Monday - Back

Tuesday - Hockey training

Wednesday - Chest

Friday - legs and Bi's

Weekend - shoulders and Tri's

Chest

3x flat bench

3x incline bench

3x TUT press

2x flys cable or DB's

Bi's

3x seated DB curls

2x ez bar curls

Back

3x dead lifts

2x lat pull downs

2x bent over row

2x seated V bar row

2x TUT hammer strength pull downs

Tri's

3x close grip bench (maybe dips if chest isnt sore, will depend on training days)

3x rope push downs

Shoulders

2x side laterals

3x Seated shoulder press

3x front raises SS reverse flys

2x TUT shoulder presses

3x shrug machine

3x Oly bar shrugs

Legs

3x front squat

3x leg press

3x SLDL

2x leg ext SS Ham curls

3x standing calf raises

3x seated calf raises

Sessions aim to be roughly an hour with 20mins HIIT cardio except on leg days.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Havent had time to get on here lately and havent been logging my workouts as broken my iphone. managed to pinch half hour on the laptop for a quick brows.

trainings been going ok strength was a bit down after the week off training feeling ill but getting back up to speed.

Flat benched 100kg x 1 set and 105kg for 2 sets last night which from memory is pushing PB territory and followed by 42.5 DB's on incline. Given the heavy flat incline was still really strong and cardio is getting easier and longer so fitness levels are going up. Last night 26mins HIIT cardio was comfortable.

Having major trouble with my right knee on squats so looking at strapping it up and see how it goes, if not ill be getting it looks at properly.

Also signed up for the 2013 Tough Guy Challange ( http://www.toughguy.co.uk ), which sort of goes against my bodybuilding training but didnt want to appear like i was chickening out lol. Will propable start training for that about 6 months out.

Hopefully get my new phone tomorrow so should be back posting and logging work outs soon. Hope you all havent missed me TOO much.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks like fun dave to be fair lots of running and crawling,oh and mud good on ya i think it looks ace


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Right I'm back full time, what have I missed lol. Been struggling to get on as broke my phone and don't have much time at home.

Trainings been going well, benched 110kg x 5 this week will back down to get reps up but weight felt good. Deads have been solid good 130kg set this week and some good pull ups. Leg last night was ok usual number but was taking it easy.

So back to logging my work outs and looking in here.

Also been doing more TUT here and there. Thought my chest was going to explode on hammer strength presses Wednesday. Iv never had a pump like it.

Think body weights slightly up maybe slightly leaner again but just been getting on training and eating and not analysing too much which has been good.

Hope alls good in here, seems busy having trouble reading it all.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good too see you back bud , Tut its great when you get a serious pump especially on the chest love it, well done on the bench mate good number


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to have you back Dave and as Loz said, great news on the benching!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Right back to logging workouts as of tonight and making sure I continue adding too poundages.

Might have to be a bit careful tonight as started work on my Japanese sleeve tattoo on sat, sat for 5 hours of needle time. so arms a bit scabby and skins tight. Should be ok as long as I cream it up well before I train.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Back ad cardio tonight

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pull ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Bent over row machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

TUT hammer strength pull downs

30kg a side

30kg a side

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

25mins mixed cardio on the treadmill.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

5 hours in the studio ouch you must love pain dave


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Not a pain fan but I'm a touch fond of tattoos. 4 hour wait to make sure I was 1st in as it first come first serve on Saturdays, and yes people get there that early lol. About an hours drawing time and 5 hours needle time. Was a long day! I took plenty of food with me.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Inline DB press

[email protected] spot on last 2

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

TUT @ 15

Hammer strength TUT SS cable flys

TUT [email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

Incline DB flys

[email protected]

Tri's

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope push downs

[email protected] stiff pulley

[email protected] same pulley SS 8 bench dips

Cardio on the treadmill

HIIt 20mins

incline brisk walk for 10mins

Not as strong on chest tonight but still a good session. Little bit of tris and missed last weeks shoulders and tris.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

15 racked 15sec [email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Walking lunges

10 each leg with 15kg DB's

Same again

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dropset [email protected],40,30,20 toes in last set.

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bi's

Seated bicep curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

TUT @ 7.5

TUT @7.5

Standing EZ curls

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar close grip

[email protected]+bar close grip

Arms were ready to pop massive pump.

Back tomorrow for shoulders tri's and cardio.

Will hopefully get some update pics over the weekend. Maybe even some for the bullets challenge.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you going for the comp dave?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well I'm due to take some pics and got a holiday in 12 weeks so might as well. I won't be doing bullets but will give me an incentive to hit the cardio a bit harder and lean up a bit more while as always trying to gain some muscle.

Only clicked today my holiday is 12 weeks so hopefully get abs showing a bit more by then.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You managing to stick to your diet?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I posted up the diet I was given but I did make a few tweaks to it. But yeah pretty much sticking to it. I maybe have a few small treats here and there but pretty strict.

Iv got a bit more time tomorrow so will post up my current diet etc if your interested.

Will also try do some pics. Missus is out most of the day tomorrow so will have some time.

Off to the gym now shoulders, tris and cardio. Walking only after legs last night, had trouble getting out of bed lol.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahhh the old jelly legs the morning after!! Can't beat it!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Saturdays Shoulders and Tris session

Shoulders

Seated DB shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith machine shoulder press

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar DS [email protected]+bar DS [email protected]+bar

Shrug machine SS front raises

[email protected] SS [email protected] DB's

[email protected] SS [email protected] DB's

[email protected] SS [email protected] SS shrugs [email protected]

Bent over laterals SS leaning side laterals

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

[email protected] SS [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tri's

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

Close grip bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope push down drop set

4 drops each at 6 reps.

Cardio 20mins

Brisk incline walk


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sundays cardio was 1 hour jog, covered 5.76miles. Done a few hill sprints along the way and was a fair few ups and downs. Cardio will be a mix of HIIT and longer jogs. The longer jogs will get more as the year goes on and i change my training a bit more towards the Tough Guy. Well happy with today though as havent run like that in a while.

Got the Nike+ GPS for my iphone, which is great tells you pace every mile and maps your route etc. Well worth the couple of quid.

Diets currently

Meal 1

1.5 scoops of extreme whey

200ml egg whites

60g oats soacked in water over night

banana

Meal 2

200g lean meat

60g basmati rice

tbs optimum oil blend

Meal 3

same as meal 2 sometimes sweet potatoe instead of rice

Meal 4

2 scoops of extreme whey

Training days

Liquid fury pre training

B&R post training

Meal 5

200-300g lean meat

Steamed Veg

Meal 6

varies

Meal 7

2 scoops of Extreme Pro-6

Thats pretty much it Monday to friday is strict weekends vary a bit but still nothing to bad.

Try to only have 1 cheat meal a week but if me and the missus are doing something then ill let go as diet does get in the way of home life.

Last night was a blow out chinese with ice cream and floater coffee uuuuummmmm! But worked most of the off with 700+ cals of cardio this morning.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Back

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bar bell Bent over rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer strength lat pulls downs

TUT @ 25 a side

TUT @ 30 a side

TUT @ 30 a side

Cardio

5mins x trainer

30mins incline walk, got up to incline 15 after a few minutes. Thanks to Fleg pounding away at 15 gave me the motivation to push higher lol.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like ur doing well buddy!! Keep it up!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Smudge, training going well enjoying cardio. Roll on 3 months and a ripped me! Fingers crossed


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL cool!! I'm back to UK 2night but not home till Thurs evening!! Looking forward to getting addicted!!  hope my wife does too as it will make my journey easier!! She's already been asking bout healthier eating etc!! Need to get my running up to scratch as hate it ATM!! Roll on the future me!! Always wanted a gd body and I'm gna get it!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

2 hours hockey training last night. Major HIIT cardio

Cardio this morning - 45mins 4.5miles - was a bit harder after last nights training as legs took a major hit last night.

Nike+ Maps

Late starting for work today as doing an evening shift so.

AM Cardio, PM gym hitting chest and a little more cardio

Got more time today so can up training a bit all in aid of the bullets chanllange


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Like the map thing dude. Do you start & finish in different places though?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i did today as walked to the station with the missus then started my jog. Also went through a few trails and hit some deadends/arkward bits had to double back etcs so pace slowed in a few places.

First time iv been on the laptop in ages, avi's looking good mate, abs are defined fella


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Currently pounding my 2nd cardio session of the day before work. Just an easy one this time. I could get used to this training twice a day, If only I didn't have to work!

This afternoons training, wasn't as strong as normal but earlier than normal plus cardio this morning do should have expected a bit of a drop.

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] WU

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] SS inc flys [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected] a side SS cable flys [email protected]

[email protected] a side SS cable flys [email protected]

All in 40mins

Cardio

Brisk incline walk 20mins


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been wondering this for ages: how the fcuk do you update your log whilst doing cardio???!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I save my workout as I go in my iPhone notes then copy and paste to here when I'm walking on the treadmill it helps pass the time ya see.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

On the treadmill again Dorsey 5mins in already.

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] lost balance bent f*cking bar. Hardly any straight bars in the gym!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]0

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - nearly threw up on my last rep was heaving and everything. GOOD SET!!! Lol

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated leg ext SS seated ham curls

10 reps each set x 3

Standing calf raises

[email protected] x 3

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected] DS [email protected]

30secs

[email protected]

Traps

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio

20mins incline walk

Only trained traps as getting tattooed on my delts tomorrow and didn't want sore muscles, the needles enough pain. No delts this week


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not impressed anymore now you've given away your secret!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Wish I never said anything now Dorsey should have just said I'm dam good at multitasking.

Oh Fleg you been hitting my gym? Seriously it rolled on my shoulders I thought I was gonna face plant in the squat rack! Note to self at least get a straight-ish bar in future.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Day off diet yesterday lots of sugar as sat for 5 hours for my tattoo. Eating cleanish today but taking it easy. Back on the wagon tomorrow and back on diet.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonight's back session, didn't go 100% to plan but still hit it pretty hard.

Back

Pull up

[email protected] 30secs [email protected] 1 min [email protected]

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bent over row -

[email protected] over hand

[email protected] under hand - forearm pain

[email protected] over hand

[email protected] over hand

Seated v bar row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio

10mins x trainer

15mins incline walk

Abs

10-15 mins sort of circuit, probably about 10-12sets

Think that's all, some weights and reps might be slightly different as ended up training with another guy and couldn't write everything down.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

2 hours of hockey training last night and Tonight chest delts and cardio.

Think if doing back and traps, chest and delts as weekends are busy at the moment and can't fit the 4th gym day in so shoulders are suffering.

Chest

Flat bench

Warm up @ 20,50,80

[email protected] should have pushed for 8!

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] DS [email protected]

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected] a side

[email protected] a side

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

Delts

Seated DB shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] would have been maybe more but some pr*ck rolled a DB over my foot!

[email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected] rest pause

[email protected]

[email protected]

Upright rows SS front raises

[email protected] SS [email protected] db's

As above

Cardio

24mins HIIT in the treadmill.

6mins incline walk.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Fleg, that's 2 sittings of 5 hours so far. Lots lots more to go. Will be a half Japanese sleeve. Fitting it in around the bands to try and loose them a bit as not 100% happy with them....long story lol, short story don't get names tattoo'd and rush cover ups...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i can see it bud on the celtic bands slightly, you should have left dorseys name on he wouldnt have minded =-0 sorry bud couldnt resist, the jap coi if thats what it is does look good bud will be good to see the finished arm, whats the one behind the arm can see shading on both sides


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm booked in for a full sleeve next Saturday, first 4 hours of a 12-14 hour piece... Black and grey religious theme... I'm scared!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Black and grey shading is the tat on my ribs.

Black and grey works so quick compared to colour BJ, like 3 times faster! You had any tattoos done before or going in the deep end with a sleeve?

Ribs tattoo is my 2 granddad names, Nans rose and pearl are represented by the images and mum ad dad in the banner so bit like a family tree.the cherub wasn't part of my original plan but wanted to add more to it. The cherubs penis is also now shaded in. It's where the clouds meet but all I see was c*ck lol had to change it.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Got one on my back thinking of another

Quite enjoyed the pain really lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

What you got frank? Iv got a few well a fair few. I love em, pains all worth it because of what you get... Bit like training I guess.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Not the greatest photo sorry!

I would like a shoulder one picture of miche maybe lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Black and grey shading is the tat on my ribs.
> 
> Black and grey works so quick compared to colour BJ, like 3 times faster! You had any tattoos done before or going in the deep end with a sleeve?


Ive got both my boys birthdays in roman numerals on my wrists, have a massive chinese symbol on my ribs (which was a ****ing killer) and my first borns name in arabic on the top of my spine.

I'm hoping as these 3 places have all been bony that the sleeve will be a doddle, downloaded a few movies on my phone, just gonna plug my headphones in and let him crack on!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Correct me if im wrong Dave, but ive always been led to believe you shouldnt do cardio after weights - well not more than a 5 min cool down anyways?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

really fleg? how much cardio would you recommend after weights?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Not the greatest photo sorry!
> 
> I would like a shoulder one picture of miche maybe lol


I'm touched lol :biggrin:


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cardio after weights is fine as long as its not too long I believe. Think anything between 20-40mins is good.

Think about it you have used the stored energy for weights then it's on to loosing some fat.

A few the BJ, my ribs hurt like fook in a few bits I couldn't even talk but it's all bearable. Arms ain't to bad but still a few tender bits, triceps hurt and does the inside of the bicep. My tattooist says I can do anything now iv had 6-7 hours on my ribs lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> I'm touched lol :biggrin:


Thats what Frankie is thinking too !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Cardio after weights is fine as long as its not too long I believe. Think anything between 20-40mins is good.
> 
> Think about it you have used the stored energy for weights then it's on to loosing some fat.
> 
> A few the BJ, my ribs hurt like fook in a few bits I couldn't even talk but it's all bearable. Arms ain't to bad but still a few tender bits, triceps hurt and does the inside of the bicep. My tattooist says I can do anything now iv had 6-7 hours on my ribs lol.


Mine was only about 40mins on my ribs... left it unshaded it was that bad, that was when i was 17... still not done it now at 28 haha !

So the arms arn't too bad then? Ive got the main work on outer bicep and forearm, rest is mainly shading !


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers Dave - my staminah is crap - i do around 40 mins of cardio on a cardio day so thats no problem for moi


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

BJ- your the same ages as me  na arms ain't too bad. Don't get me wrong still some sore bits. All down to nerve endings etc. front delt is a sore place. But I think ribs top most places although I forget how intense the pain was now. All I know is I can normally handle the needle ok but in my ribs I was curled up like a baby a few times lol.

Jakal, stamina will come with time. Keep trying to do more it will get easier.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a few beers Thursday night, got to be done now and again in probably only drink 1-2 times a month tops!

Anyway Fridays legs, traps and bi's. Bit of a mixed session as adding in what's been missed and wasn't 100% focused but was a good sesh.

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] rack it [email protected]

Had to rack it bar was moving about on my sweat!

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Traps

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] behind back SS [email protected] front

ROM behind was rubbish my peachy arse gets in the way lol

[email protected]

Bi's

Seated bicep db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really concentrating on peak contraction.

Standing curls with a twist

[email protected]

[email protected]

What a killer

Been speakin to Cal due a phone call and a bit of a chat as pickin holes in my training and need to re focus and cals been a top fella and offered a chat so will be calling him next week when he is free.

Bit of a cheat day today, champagne lunch/afternoon tea. 2 hour walk along the Thames blow out evening meal @ Bodeans smoke house! Check it out, must have had a good 6-700g ok meat lol. Few beers tonight as its a friends birthday then back into shape.

Weighed in the other day 13stone half a lb and getting leaner so things are going well.

Sorry for the long winded waffle waiting to go hit the town.

Log updated...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Right back on the wagon, I haven't been to far off it but feeling the need to tighten things up again.

30mins fasted cardio this morning.

Hospital check up/consultation for my sinuses now and then in the gym this afternoon to train back and some more cardio.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ring me, i have Q`s... lol

i`m free after 10 at nite guarenteed lol.. if not my free time is random and im the last to know when its gonna be..

downside of success..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a good chat with Cal yesterday, I few points to address in some form, although I'm close in my head think putting to practice and at weight is what I'm finding testing.

I going back to a 3 day split as getting 4 days in the gym is proving hard an cant help but thinking iv gained well on 3 days so why add more?

Still toying with splits as like the look of Cals training splits he posted the other day, but also thinking

Back and traps

Chest and delts

Legs and arms

So will decide this week and all go as of next week.

Last nights back and trap session. Tried to keep weights the same for 3 sets which I'm not used to as normally pyramid last set was intense but going to take some getting used too.

---------

Back

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

4 RP 2 RP [email protected]

[email protected] back down set

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected] failure

Lat pull downs

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated v bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Traps

Shrug machine

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith machine shrugs

[email protected]+bar x3sets

30mins walk with the mrs once I got home.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Hours hockey gaining Tuesday night.

Tonight's training.

Chest delts and tris

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

9 rack 3 breaths [email protected] couldn't risk last rep with no spot

Incline DB press

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer strength

TUT @ 30 a side

Delts

Seated DB press

[email protected] bit light

[email protected] still bit light

[email protected]

[email protected]

Miss judged my working weight by miles! Mind you not used to training chest and delts

Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Triceps

Parallel dips

[email protected] more thank I thought I would

[email protected]

[email protected]

30mins cardio with the mrs once I was home. Mixture of brisk walking and jogging.

Setting myself up for slightly less sets but aiming 3 sets at the same weight failure coming on the last set. Still getting my head round it but nailed chest well. Weight were off on delts but sorted for next week now.

Threw in same tris which should have waited till Friday but confused myself with the splits I intend on doing.

Was a good session though roll on legs on Friday!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi mate why do you do so many sets on flat bench ? Just out of curiosity as you said you do 3x10 but there's like 6 sets there lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

3 sets of progressive warm up 

lowering reps each set to help lessen fatigue for working sets  don't like the shock of warming up lighter then jumping to a heavy working set.

Warm up on incline is more to focus on the movement and the upper chest. Find it all helps dial in the working sets.

And the TUT is a bit more like a fascia stretching technique as the pump is massive. Along the lines of FST7's but less volume.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive laid off the tut for a few weeks mainly side lat raises seem to have strained something in my forearm i think, i need to warm up more before going into working sets


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

SX Dave said:


> 3 sets of progressive warm up
> 
> lowering reps each set to help lessen fatigue for working sets  don't like the shock of warming up lighter then jumping to a heavy working set.
> 
> ...


Ahh that explains it buddy. Do you find it helps lessen fatigue?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Short answer yes... I'm currently number crunching and comparing and doing a little very basic right up comparing my training change. Probably won't help many people or be at the level some if the guys in here write, but think it could maybe show a few ideas.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

40mins cardio last night mixed between jogging and walking probably about 3 miles.

Here's my ramblings about the less warm up reps, straight sets and weight moved in total. Was something I done on a couple of quick breaks yesterday at work to get my head around changing my routine so thought id post it anyway. Comments welcome, excuse any typos etc as all done on my phone.

-----

In reply to Jordan,

I think so I haven't done it to the extreme of lowering reps that low before, but felt good last night. Previously my last warm up set was basically an easy working set. Basically pyramid from warm up into working sets. Thing is reps and weights were always changing so progression is hard to record. I progressed I'm benching heavier than ever but if its for less reps, only one set, one week and not the next etc it's not really any different in my book. Consistency and progression is my aim. Looking back over my journal weights haven't progressed massively granted iv grown but weights and rep improvement are hard to see.

The way I see it if I can warm up close to working weight using less of my 100% I have to give in that training session, I'm saving for my working sets (this comes following my convo with Cal) I feel the need to warm up close to working sets as feel a larger jump is a shock and not as safe.

I'm also employing something I read ages ago about total weight moved for the exercise. Think Cal posted on it a long time ago. Here's my take on it but may have it wrong...

Looking at the figures

total weight moved for warm up

Old way 1480kg

New way 1040kg

So lifting 440kg less must save some energy right? Used to the heavier weight and felt as warm as the old way

Working weight moved

Old way 2800

New way 2700.

Now that doesn't prove my theory but the old way includes a drop set which makes a massive difference as its well beyond failure. Approx 600kg difference. So to failure on last set is the same given a weeks progression will be more already.

2nd exercise working sets

Old way 1244kg per arm

New way 1080kg per arm

Once again an approx 200kg drop set per arm beyond failure so second set is actually lifting more on straight sets to failure on last set

So I would say the intesity is higher and weight moved too failure is greater. It's not training beyond failure as iv previously done but it's time for a change and as a natural I think less may be more...

Granted this is only after a taster session on back and a 2nd session on a strong body part but I think it lays pretty solid foundations and is fine tuning what iv been trying to get at or a while. Lowering volume.

I'll weigh in later so can compare some gains over the next few months as.

Will set the base on legs and arms tonight hopefully.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

like...^^^ (pain in the ass having to write enuff to be able to make a post)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the in depth reply Dave. I hope you get what you want to achieve from this training it all sounds good stuff mate. I see your point from total weights lifted so yourv saving yourself more energy that's a good theory


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tbh It was a bit of a ramble to prove what I thought and why, i got a bot carried away lol. Was fairly obvious I guess but the numbers helped me get my head into it and convince myself to change the way I train.

so now will be only training to failure not beyond, less volume and with hopefully noticeable progression each week. Should allow for better recovery more growth and some more cardio time.

Legs are knackard from up and down a ladder all day at work so tonight's gym will be fun!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

like ^^^^^^^^


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonights legs and arms, was off on a few weights but all good. Squat form felt lots better after speaking to Cal and even got a bloke to film me so will try put it up for comments.

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] could squeeze a little more, let the progression begin.

[email protected] back down set

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] new working weight for next week

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected] still bit light more next week

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

Arms

Seated bicep db curls SS rope push downs

4 sets of 10 no rest (was short of time)


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

After effect of legs was good, some Doms, felt like I hit them to a good level and feel recovered on 3rd day, was better not to completely smash legs and be hardly able to walk for days but hit the volume right to stimulate not enialate.

Looking forward to training tonight. Going to stick at same weights for deads and hopefully get a clean 3x10.

Had a good weekend ate lots on Sunday all pretty clean but the mothers day rounds allowed for a few good dinners lol.

Looking forward to the lower volume training and something new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Last nights back and traps.

Back and traps

Back

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

Seated cable rows

[email protected]

[email protected] (was only 8 reps last week)

Lat pull downs

[email protected] (+2.5kg)

Traps

Shrug machine

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio

30mins jog once I got home.

Intensity is up I was blowing most of the session. That's a PB for that many reps on deads. Simplifying and dropping some volume is allowing to push harder. Never hit deads so hard feeling it more today than normal that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Always good to hit a PB. How do you find your grip on oly bar shrugs. Mine always fails eventually


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't find it too bad but I'm not going mega heavy. Think i should push weighs up a bit but was rushing a bit.

My grip struggles more on the plate loaded shrug machine but then I'm lifting double the weight compared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm on 82.5kgs and my grip just kept going at this weight I need some chalk may have to get the straps out again


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll add some weight next week and see, should probably be up aroud what your lifting to be honest. If I/you can hitch up deadlifts, should be able to do the same for shrugs? I think my traps would give out before my grip?

Chalk has helped me massively!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I could keep going traps wise mate it's just my grip.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> I think I could keep going traps wise mate it's just my grip.


Likewise.. My grips always fails before anything else on deads.. im gonna have to dig out my hand gripper things again..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

jordan0689 said:


> I think I could keep going traps wise mate it's just my grip.


But if your dead lifting 110kg why is your grip failing a fair bit lower on shrugs? Got me thinking now....

Big set of oly bar shrugs next week to compare. Might even throw some in sooner if I get a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know can't really explain it bud. May be grips nackered from deads and pull ups which I do before hand ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't use straps J but do maybe grab a bit of chalk - the MyProt stuff works a treat.

Or....try some super slow TUT DB/plate shrugs. Take the emphasis away from weight and onto time under tension.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My grip usually goes first on deads, still going bareback though to keep Greg happy, bought some straps the other day though for shrugs. There is only so long i can hold the bar for with a decent weight on it!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's an idea Dorsey. Could that be applied to the oly bar?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dont think so J, you need to keep 1 weight under tension whilst the other is repping, hence needing either DB's or plates...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmm trouble is the DBS don't go up high enough in my gym


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I only use 20 plates, the ones with holes in so you can get a good grip. A full set of 5-4-3-2-1 on each trap takes 1.5-2 mins so you wouldn't want the weight to be higher.

I think Cal does plates shrugs too, not sure if he's using TUT yet though.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Use plates and hold them wider than right next to your side like you would with DB's... I hit mine using 15kgs !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry to hijack your thread btw Dave....

I was wondering what your wide-grip shrugs were Ben. Don't you find the delts get brought into play quite a bit doing them wider? That's what i'd have thought anyway...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not too sure if im honest, a mate of mine showed me them and his traps are massive? Im just a sheep


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye sorry Dave lol. I'll try that on my next session Dorsey ill let you know how I get on


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Grab some 20 plates, shrug up to the top position then keep one side firmly contracted while you do 5 super slow reps on the other before switching over. Then 4 on each, 3.....


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

No worries all in the interest of training.

I have though the more you stick your arms out the more middle delts will be involved. Best just to let your arms hang like hooks and pull from the traps/shoulders IMO.

See people shrug really well but 80% of the rom is the arm bending. I like the shrug machine as let you lean forward and isolate the traps more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I never bend my arms.

Arms straight by sides, chin firmly down, squeeze out every last rep like a mother fcuker!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldn't think you would do anything different. I should of made it clear I meant gym bods who's ego I massive lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha didn't think you were aiming it at me tbh, just thought I'd post to explain myself anyway!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I use straps on back and traps most of the time


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't deadlift more than once a fortnight because of my lower back

Sure sign I'm getting old, lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Couldn't train Wednesday so chest and delts on Thursday. Legs and arms tonight.

Chest

Flat Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

1x9 (rack 3 breaths) [email protected]

2.5kg up on last week, need some smaller plates i think. Plus that 3rd set 10th reps too daunting to squeeze straight out without a spot.

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Same weights for next week to hit the last sets reps.

Hammer strength chest press

TUT+1rep both together @ 30 a side.

Delts

Seated DB press

[email protected]

Smith machine shoulder press

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Seated side laterials

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio

25mins treadmill


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Legs and arms tonight

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] messed up my warm up as thought I could 110 for some reason!

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated ham curls

(could get the rack that sets me at the right height for SLDL)

[email protected]

Stand calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

Arms

Seated DB bicep curls

[email protected]

Standing EZ bar curls

[email protected]+bar

Smith Close grip bench press

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Rope push downs

[email protected]

Might try get some cardio in this weekend.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

45 minute fasted cardio jogging this morning , loosened up the legs a bit from last nights legs session.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good journal mate


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Just over 7miles of jogging earlier completed in about 70mins.

Skipping back and traps tonight as got some stuff going on and head ain't right to be trying to lift. Would end up a bad session and give me more of the hump...


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL looking gd buddy! Can't wait till my numbers are up there! Hope things aint too bad!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh things will pan out alright, just one of them days, well couple of days lol. Just rather save the weights and have a decent session.

All takes time smudge, your lifts will rise. Iv been training a long time now thinking about really. I remember leg pressing when I first started an a PT asked if that weight was for 1 leg and I couldn't even bench 60kg.

On another note, I'm still leaning out slowly. Legs are getting some more shape, slight cuts coming at the tops near my pelvis but I reiterate slight cuts lol and cut divide on the centre of the top abs is getting more defined. All going in the right direction.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a break dude, especially when you're not focused. Hope all's cool in the gang...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Right here goes my squating form. Cal comments if you please or anyone else for that matter.

Disclaimer: this was my backing down set as nobody id have confidence asking to film me was near by till then (a fellow squatter, fairly rare in my gym) also i was consious of looking like a [email protected] having someone film me so i rushed the set, reps would normally be a couple of seconds slower.

Feeling much better with more weight going through my heels, i even wiggle/move my toes up to make sure im not to far forward. Defo a more up right than i was doing before Cal convo and feeling more confident.






Be kind lol. Also found some old pics of me after being smashed at paintball on my stag do ill post them up from my phone.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre sitting down not back mate, youre knees are coming too far forward, in fact theyt should never go past your knees.

youre sitting on a chair under youre ass, i want you sitting on a chair 3 feet behind youre ass, with an ungreased 12" dildo on it.. ie with lots of control lol (speed was ok tho bud, youve obviously been practising that bit lol)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;ec4zo03m18c]


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

so kick my arse backwards more a bit which will make more movement at my hips. Think thats more what i was doing before but weight was on the front of my feet, sitting on the closer chair makes me put the weight through my heels....

back to the drawing board lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking at those vids I'm much more like Dave than you cal I think. Deffo need to get it recorded for your input...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

glad i could help BJ lol. Funny as putting the weight through my heels made everything feel so much better so guess iv corrected something, just concerned if i stick my arse out im going to put the weight back towards my toes. a few light squat sessions are in order i feel. Roll on friday....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz about lack of side on leg shots lol..

check out m`S SQUATS..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinking Dave, couple of sets with 40kg for form (just the bar doesn't feel right) and cal... The unlined 12 inched will definitely be in my thoughts! Mmmm


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Unlubed (bloody iPhone thinking it knows best)!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

chekc out mark ripptoe, squats form on you tube (he doesnt mention ungreased things tho lol)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha love fleg and his hatred of supports! Go hard or go home kids


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonights, Chest and shoulders

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

Incline DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Got the reps this week...just

Hammer strength chest press

[email protected] a side

Cable flys

[email protected] a side

Shoulders

Seated shoulder press machine

[email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Olympic bar shrugs

[email protected]

Shrug machine

[email protected]

Progression on chest went much better than planned, another 2.5kg jump and got the reps on incline. Maybe the extra rest perhaps? But nailed it, last rep on flat was a little shallow but straight out no rest pause.

Need to fix a delts routine as I keep pi$$ing in the wind a bit. Need to settle on something that I can pin progression too.

Either way I'm feeling good, feeling bigger, haven't checks the scales an feeling a bit leaner. Much prefer this way of training.

Maybe some light cardio tomorrow, then legs and arms on Friday.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good flat bench today mate well done


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers J, I surprised myself. Need to sort out the .5kg weights soon though or I'm gonna stall I think.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye mate when I was at 100 last year that was it I struggled to get 3x10 pig of anything higher


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My next purchase actually, gonna order some later if I get time. Compound progress has been solid this month but will stall soon if I carry on adding at current rate I'm sure.

I'll post the eBay link once I've chosen some mate.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice one mate, iv seen a couple on eBay but I struggled to find them elsewhere.

Decathlon is cheap but the hole is smaller than an oly bar so would need some string to attach them to the bar (Cals idea) but people look at me a bit mad with some of the stuff I do anyway so might get even more looks hanging my girls .5kg weights off of the bar lol (not my view the meat heads in my gyms view lol)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Had the seller saved on eBay luckily enough:

8 SHIRLAN MICRO FRACTIONAL OLYMPIC WEIGHT PLATES 0.25kg | eBay

They're 0.25kg though, not 0.5's - might be even better for regular progress...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I went for these Dorsey

eBay My World - strengthshopuk2010

Think they work out a little bit cheaper and combined with my gyms 1.25kg plates i add progression down to the smallest detail.

45mins cardio tonight. Went jogging with a good dozen or so hill sprints about half way through.

Looking forward to legs and arms tomorrow...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;zM91TTVdY7I]


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Couldn't train in Friday so treated myself to a birthday legs session lol. Was a bit tired as was up early for a driving experience day but was back early afternoon so made most of the free time and trained.

Legs and arms

Legs

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

Squats with corrected form, kicking my arse out and feeling it much more in my hamstrings, weight still through the heels, pushing with lower back.. Massive improvement but concerntratoon and slow reps smashed me. Lower back felt more pumped, guess that's down to pushing with the lower back and more hip movement?

Arms

Bi's

Seated DB curls

[email protected] (PB for reps I think)

Standing EZ bar curls

[email protected]+bar

[email protected] DS [email protected]+bar

Tri's

Incline skull crushers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope push downs

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy belated birthday! arty:


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers M


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Some pictures iv been meaning to put up...

Last tattoo sitting, not the best pics

Also me in 2007, not sure of my weight but I'd been training a couple of years at that point. Shirt was off to show how I'd got battered at paintball for my stag do. Hence the strange red marks lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lookinig good dude, you having your whole arm done?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say your 07 pics are about where I am now give or take but you seem to have natural pec separation where as I don't feel i've got bugger all - yet!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I'd say your 07 pics are about where I am now give or take but you seem to have natural pec separation where as I don't feel i've got bugger all - yet!!


You've got what most of us have Dorsey. Where you look in the mirror and see s**t. I always do it everyday I look in the mirror and think I look skinny and weak ha ha


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldn't be so hard on yourself Dorsey! Granted lower pec separation is there all be it on a fairly thin chest but general mass is lacking. Comparing these to my bullet comp pics I guess iv improved pretty well but I still question. How iv done and how far I can go, I'm starting to think will I be much bigger than I am now???

Half sleeve for now BJ but thinking maybe 3/4 but not sure how it would effect how I'm seen at work etc. Wouldn't want a full sleeve though.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Last nights back and traps session.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (PB I'd have thought for that weight and reps)

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated V bar row

[email protected]

Shrug machine

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great deads mate well done on the pb.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Progression is going well, I'm seeing what Cal is getting at about the next lifts being daunting but I'm buzzing to push more. Hopefully 4 weeks will see me hit the big 100kg bench for reps which is a massive mile stone for me as only hit it at the expense of reps before.

Anyway today's, chest delts and abs

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] warm up

[email protected] comfortable

[email protected] failed just short of 10th rep

[email protected] more rest got reps

Incline DB press

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected] will stick with 40's till 3x10

Hammer strength chest press

TUT +1 together @30 a side

Cable cross overs

[email protected] a side

Delts

Seated shoulder press machine

[email protected]

[email protected] had more in the tank so pushed weight up.

Lat raises

[email protected]

Abs

Rope crunches

[email protected]

[email protected] superset 8xhanging knee tucks

Cardio

20mins HIIT in the treadmill 6kph and 14kph.

Good session but still toying with my delt exercises, any opinions where I should be going with it?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thing is DB progression is hard as 2.5kg jump per DB! But I prefer DB's over oly bar, machine or smith machine but problem lies with progression?

Iv split traps and delts, while front and mid delts are easy to hit rear conflicts with traps I feel. Which makes me question the split but it saves me time per session.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm thinking;

Back, traps, rear delts

Dead

Pull downs

Rows

Shrug machine

Oly bar shrug

Bent over laterals

(maybe drop a shrug exercise?)

Chest, front and medial delts

Flat bench

Incline db press

TUT hammer strength

Cable cross overs

Shoulder press of some sort

Lat raises

Legs and arms

Back squats

Front squats

SLDL

Seated bi curls

Ez bar curls

Skull crushers

Rope push downs

Opinions please people


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Thing is DB progression is hard as 2.5kg jump per DB! But I prefer DB's over oly bar, machine or smith machine but problem lies with progression?


Exact same reason i'm switching back to oly couple with the fact i've been doing TUT work and it's killing my left shoulder.

Hopefully the micro plates will assist progression too.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Volume is a touch less

Of the top of my head approx.

9 working sets back

7-8 working sets chest

9 working sets legs plus 6 calfs.

6 working sets delt

6 working sets traps.

5 sets arms

I'm guessing I will drop more volume or maintain secondary exercises as lifts get heavier and I start to plato (spl)

Progression is what I'm aiming. Micro plates raised a few looks last night one fella asked where I got them and was all over the progression idea but I know he trains well anyway.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Also front squats and SLDL are relatively light in comparison although they are working sets still.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Dam thought someone posted lol, could admin remove the spam thankyouplease...

Legs and arms today. Had a mega chill out last night an actually done nothing. Didn't even cook I had a pre prepared meal as went cafe at work yesterday still ate clean don't worry lol. Nice to do nothing for a change.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Legs

5min cycle warm up

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

Seat Ham curls

10x70

[email protected]

Standing calf raises

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

Seated db bicep curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope push downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats felt good. Kicking my arse back really brings the hams into play and make much more movement in the hips. Nobody to film it till after I'd finished but will have another vid soon hopefully.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yesterday's work out.

Tried some heavy singles as didn't want to do 3x10 on dead as had lots on again this week.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Failed at 190 -

Lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrug machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises.

Working in Wales this week so diet and training will be rubbish but can't be helped however annoying it is.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice deads mate, PB?

Would you say your squat form is similar to where I was tonight over on the other thread?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Def a PB I haven't tried heavy max reps in years!

I haven't seen your vids mate as have limited Internet on my phone atm and not getting on here much. I'll try have a look and comment tonight if the hotel has decent wifi.

Struggle to keep up on here only checking once a day.

Off topic iv eaten chips twice in 2 days, being away from home and a sh*t site cafe is hell! Stocked up on food for tomorrow tonight chicken and rice a small glimpse of normality lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a quick look Dors, I was much more upright in my old vid. I did post a video on here somewhere, your upper body moves much further forward spesh at the start of the movement compared to me. Haven't filmed my latest form, but I'd say I'm somewhere between my old vid and you from memory and what I'm seein in my head anyway.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, I was more upright in my initial vid i'd say but tried to focus on pushing hips out so far this time round I just let my chest/shoulders drop.

Wish I'd never bloody bothered now!!! Fingers crossed I get it right next wk eh...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I think by concentrating on extra hip movement this is forcing the movement at the start of your rep and not at the natural point as the knees start to bend. Its all a progressive interaction between the joints. I'm sure people would advise better in the form thread but i haven't got the heart to be trawling though pages and pages on my phone and watching videos at the moment.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

6 days since my last work out, no cardio and a pretty rubbish diet.

Had a game of hockey today, first game of the season and fitness was good and had some big checks so not bad.

Might try hit the gym for a bit of full body tomorrow as working away in Wales again Tuesday to Friday. Can't wait to get back to normal!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Always a fcuker when you can't stick to your routine. You'll be bang at it on no time mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if its 6 days since last workout, do legs, i bet you find then easier than you expect..

power of rest dude, as long as you dont over rest you always come back stronger..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Iv rested from weights but long hours at work, plenty of travel hours and life's been a bit hectic the last week.

Just legs Cal? I feel like I should hit "some" upper body at least? Seeing as it will probably be at least another 5 days before training again. Should i also go with continued progression dispite the small lay off? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh didnt realise itd be another 5 days..

nail progression on squats, do bench and see what you can do in relative terms of proegress(you`ll be more knacked than usual as you`ve squatted prior) chins and milipress..

all done..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice one Cal thanks, guess I was along the right lines with the full body idea.

Just having brekkie then off to the gym.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

abbreviated fb routine :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you trap barred instead of squatted it`d be a brilliant 2x a week routine..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Abbreviated is my middle name now Cal lol.

No trap bar in my gym unfortunately as would really like to try it.

Yesterday's FB:

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins @ body weight

10, 8, 7

Milli press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2 sets of shrugs

Cable cross overs

2 sets

Probably shouldn't of added the shrugs and cables in but went light only for a couple of reps. Felt rough afterwards not home and flaked out. Dunno what it was but felt sick and weak. Was ok after a rest and some grub.

Not sure if it mental, but struggle to train on only a few meals. This case just breakfast. Struggled with confidence to push heavy despite trying to focus and bring the anger.

Didn't feel confident enough to progress squats and struggled through with last workout weights and I'd say last set ROM suffered a little to get reps. Fatigue hit big time and weight just dropped off. Although as a positive think it proves I need a split workout 

Legs are a little stiff today but feeling good. Slight Doms in chest too.

Compared my arms with my missus cousins legs yesterday and they are about the same size lol. Just a shame his such a skinny fella...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Also had more tattoo work done on Saturday.

View attachment 3341


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Today's gym session. Good to be back in first time since Monday. Would of made it more of a full body but have hockey tomorrow and hopefully back to my 3 day split next week.

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Should press machine

[email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected]

Dips @ BW

15, 11

Seated db bicep curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio 15mins incline walk

Some progression on chest and delts. Pushed profession a little more on chest as felt good after the rest. Delts progression was as planned.

Deads on Monday and looking forward to them!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

30mins cardio this morning and a game of roller hockey later.

Front delts and pec tie ins are aching from yesterday. Just sitting down to some chicken and a baked sweet potato yum!


----------

